# What to put on cystic pimple after it gets popped and bleeding?



## drewfish01 (Feb 15, 2013)

I would have these very nasty cysts that would show up on my face.  Whenever i have a pimple, i just put some salyclic acid cream and after a few days it would get smaller.  

Cystic pimples on the other hand... never go away by putting salyclic acid.  Is this true for everyone else?  The only way for my cystic pimple to go away is to actually pop it.  However i dont pop it intentionally.  I would cleanse my face with a cleanser and eventually after washing my face a few days with a cleanser... the cyst would break and thus bleed and you see a huge red mark and the area is very red.

What should you put on it?  Is neosporin good?  People say put neosporin because it would heal the wound but that means that the red mark would still be there right?  I read some post how someone popped a pimple and then put neosporin and then a bandage on it and they didn't get any red mark/scabbing.  Is this true or false b/c that doesn't really make any sense.  Because if a pimple is popped and its bleeding you see a mark there.  Well for my situation, its never a pimple that bleeds... its a cystic pimple that bleeds when i cleanse my face.

I posted it on this section b/c i know this type of pimple im talking about is cystic pimple.  What should i put on it immediately?  Or should i not put anything?  Also has anyone heard about this product called acne NEXCARE where you put it on a popped pimple and stick it to the face after pimple is popped?  Does anyone knows if this works for a cystic pimple that gets popped?  Again i do not intentionally pop these cystic pimple but the only way to get rid of them is to pop it and i do it unintentionally when i cleanse my face and the cystic pimple eventually bleeds a lot.

Anyone care to share what is the best option and what product to use?  I actually heard ppl say vaseline is good idea?   Im very curious about the neosporin and bandage but isn't using a bandage not a good idea?  I mean it does sound good but is it?


----------



## lasita (Feb 15, 2013)

I get cystic pimples. Nothing I ever tried truly worked. I finally went to the Derm and she gave me a prescription for an oral antibiotic. I was against taking any oral medication, but she said that these are caused internally and it is the only way to treat them. I'm just starting, but they have cleared up quite a bit.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 15, 2013)

As far as I know, nothing I've tried has worked. ): I try to just stick a bandaid on it so it doesn't get more infected... sobs everywhere


----------



## Mystica (Feb 15, 2013)

Cystic acne is by nature a deep wound, and I've never used neosporin on a bursted cystic acne because the package direction say not to use on deep wounds.  I have however used on on a healing cystic acne (i.e. a day or two after it burst) to prevent/reduce scarring.  I'd need a parallel universe fopr comparison to know whether it did in fact reduce scarring.  The problem with cystic acne, in my case anyway, is that it always leaves a textural scar (which neosporin can't do anything to prevent) whereas just regular acne can at most leave a hyperpigmentation mark (neosporin can help here).

Luckily I've only had a handful of cystic pimples in my lifetime, but un-luckily, they all left textural issues whether I fiddled with them or not.  It makes sense they would, given that a cystic pimple creates a very deep and very large painful pocket that goes many layers down into the skin.  And even when the cystic pimple goes away, it's keratin sak is left behind, which when inflames had created scar tissue under the skin (making regeneration close to impossible) and the sak has to be surgically removed and the skin has to be filled.  Chicken pox is similar in it's effect on the skin, except I don't believe it leaves behind keratin saks.  

My advice would be that if you have cystic acne, or feel a cystic pimple coming on, go to a dermatologist.  It's not just regular acne (and it's kind of misleading to even refer to it as cystic "acne" or cystic "pimple")  and needs medical attention if you don't want to screw up your face.


----------



## irene- (Mar 5, 2013)

A few months ago a couple cystic pimples came up on the side of my jawline. My skin is acne prone but the usual pimples I know how to get rid of, so when these showed up my normal routine didn't do any damage. I did a little bit of reasearch online and decided to try witch hazel and tea tree oil. I'm not a big natural/organic/health freak (only a clean freak haha) but my skin doesn't like the regular acne products I've tried-like Proactive, Murad, etc. Witch hazel calms and soothes along with balancing the skin's natural moisture level. Tea tree oil is a natural antiseptic which will kill the bacteria. On a cotton round I apply one drop of tea tree oil and on top of that moisten it with witch hazel to dilute it then lightly massage it on my face. Even though the tea tree oil is an oil it is very drying and it's recommended not to use it full strength. Within a week of doing this the cystic pimples were gone along with all of the other little bumpies trying to ruin my day. I do this maybe 2 to 3 times a week now and it has helped with fading my dark marks also. I figured my skin must like this natural ingredient stuff since it reacted so positively and I added organic lemon juice to my routine. With a cotton round I apply it all over my face (minus the eyes of course) once or twice a week. This kills bacteria and fades dark marks too yay! My skin loved that also soooo I kept going and tried Burts Bees Citrus Facial Scrub and I swear this is the only scrub that does not make me break out whatsoever. A pimple will still pop up here and there usually the week before I get my rag aka my period I don't know why I use that term, and a dab of the tea tree oil with a qtip takes care of it- or if it's really stubborn I'll use a dab of a sulfur mask at night (Oil of Olay sells one). I know I'm going on and on but one more suggestion I tried is drinking organic apple cider vinegar, make sure it has "the mother" in it. It's really gross- smells like sweaty socks drenched in vinegar which is the reason I don't use it on my face- but 2 teaspoons mixed with honey and water is not that bad. Supposedly it helps to detox and regulate your body's ph among tons of other things. A little shot of that in the morning plus everything else I talked about has gotten my skin under control, finally!! I just wish I would've tried these things years ago. I'm in my early thirties and have suffered with a new pimple showing it's head almost everyday since puberty. If you're still reading this thanks for hearing me out and I wish you the best!


----------



## drewfish01 (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you not suppose to pop these cystic pimples?  I got 2 more and both are very red.  One of them started bleeding after i was cleansing my face.  They both have a head.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A few months ago a couple cystic pimples came up on the side of my jawline. My skin is acne prone but the usual pimples I know how to get rid of, so when these showed up my normal routine didn't do any damage. I did a little bit of reasearch online and decided to try witch hazel and tea tree oil. I'm not a big natural/organic/health freak (only a clean freak haha) but my skin doesn't like the regular acne products I've tried-like Proactive, Murad, etc. Witch hazel calms and soothes along with balancing the skin's natural moisture level. Tea tree oil is a natural antiseptic which will kill the bacteria. On a cotton round I apply one drop of tea tree oil and on top of that moisten it with witch hazel to dilute it then lightly massage it on my face. Even though the tea tree oil is an oil it is very drying and it's recommended not to use it full strength. Within a week of doing this the cystic pimples were gone along with all of the other little bumpies trying to ruin my day. I do this maybe 2 to 3 times a week now and it has helped with fading my dark marks also. I figured my skin must like this natural ingredient stuff since it reacted so positively and I added organic lemon juice to my routine. With a cotton round I apply it all over my face (minus the eyes of course) once or twice a week. This kills bacteria and fades dark marks too yay! My skin loved that also soooo I kept going and tried Burts Bees Citrus Facial Scrub and I swear this is the only scrub that does not make me break out whatsoever. A pimple will still pop up here and there usually the week before I get my rag aka my period I don't know why I use that term, and a dab of the tea tree oil with a qtip takes care of it- or if it's really stubborn I'll use a dab of a sulfur mask at night (Oil of Olay sells one). I know I'm going on and on but one more suggestion I tried is drinking organic apple cider vinegar, make sure it has "the mother" in it. It's really gross- smells like sweaty socks drenched in vinegar which is the reason I don't use it on my face- but 2 teaspoons mixed with honey and water is not that bad. Supposedly it helps to detox and regulate your body's ph among tons of other things. A little shot of that in the morning plus everything else I talked about has gotten my skin under control, finally!! I just wish I would've tried these things years ago. I'm in my early thirties and have suffered with a new pimple showing it's head almost everyday since puberty. If you're still reading this thanks for hearing me out and I wish you the best!


 Thank you for this information!!!  I'm going to try these things out.  I'm in my early 30's and also always have had new pimples since puberty lol


----------



## irene- (Apr 7, 2013)

> Are you not suppose to pop these cystic pimples? Â I got 2 more and both are very red. Â One of them started bleeding after i was cleansing my face. Â They both have a head.


 I try really hard not to mess with them but if i absolutely have to i'll carefully use a disinfected needle to barely break the surface and apply visine to make it stop bleeding if it gets to that point. I've noticed keeping my skin moisturized helps them heal faster/better.


----------



## irene- (Apr 7, 2013)

Also be very careful when using the needle method or i guess whenever a pimple is popped, you don't want to cause scarring. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## irene- (Apr 7, 2013)

> Thank you for this information!!! Â I'm going to try these things out. Â I'm in my early 30's and also always have had new pimples since puberty lol


 I know it sucks!! Damn hormones. Just wanna share I also started taking cod liver oil (in the softgel form) at night a few months back and noticed a difference in the texture of my skin but wasn't sure if it was specifically that or a combination of the new skin routine. Now that I've finished the bottle of pills I bought it in liquid form and wow I notice a big difference. My skin is glowy/dewy/hydrated and seems smoother. Also my color tone looks more even.


----------

